# Is there a mix as needed developer with long shelf life.



## Grandpa Ron (Aug 3, 2019)

It seems that several weeks or months  go by between my opportunity to develop films. So I am curious if there is a developer that can be stored and mixed as needed.

I have been working with Arista 200 b&w in 4x5 format. My developing tank  uses 55 oz. for 1 or 12 sheets. I usually do about 6 sheets.

I am using D 76 developer but looking for options.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 4, 2019)

HC-110 if it's still available.

Joe


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Aug 4, 2019)

+1 for HC110 in it's concentrate *syrup* form. It keeps for at least a year in an opened bottle as long as you replace the lid...  

I use a syringe to mix it with one litre of water in either 1+31 or 1+63 (32ml and 16ml respectively).

The actual difference between commercially available developers is really quite small and more than offset by scanning/digitalising with the subsequent processing/sharpening, and exposure/developing technique. To gain any advantage of one developer over another requires quite a refined workflow. So I don't bother chasing that small difference to define my images, preferring instead to learn how to manipulate one specific developer.


----------



## ac12 (Aug 4, 2019)

I used to use Agfa Rodinal.  Lasts for YEARS.
I think someone makes and sells a replacement.

I used an Illford liquid developer at the local community college.
Like HC110 and Rodinal, we mixed just enough for a single tank (16 oz) at a time.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Instead of worrying about shelf life, I simply store my exposed film until I have enough to soup it all at once.  Make up the chemicals, develop & print, then clean up and wait for the next big batch of film to be ready.


----------



## compur (Aug 4, 2019)

Most developers that come in wet form such as HC-110 can be mixed as needed. You can also mix dry developers from scratch as needed. For example, D23 is very similar to D76 and only requires 2 ingredients plus water.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 5, 2019)

ac12 said:


> I think someone makes and sells a replacement.



Adox Rodinal Film Developer - 500 ml | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2019)

HC-110 is my preferred b&w developer. Agfa Rodinal is another highly concentrated developer which keeps for a long time


----------

